# compiz problem z odświeżaniem?

## dAdi82

Witam mam dziwny? problem z compizem.

Otóż compiz nie odświeża okien, lub odświeża bardzo powoli. 

Problem narasta z czasem otwartego okna tzn na początku jest okej a czym okno dłużej otwarte kłopot się nasila, w niektorych oknach problem jest mało zauważalny a niektórych duży. 

Np. mam w firefoksie otwarte 5 kart, klikam na kartę np 3 a na monitorze brak reakcji, dopiero jak kliknę w pasek menu okno się odświeża. Czasami jest mało dokuczliwy ale czasami bardzo uprzykrza pracę. 

Żby było "śmieszniej" najgorze "idzie" odświeżanie okien w menadzęże ustawień compiz.

Co dla mnie najdziwniejsze jak odpalę recordmydekstop (chciałem nagrać i wrzucić na youtuba) problem znika. Wszystkie okna odświeżają się tak jak powinny.

Był kiedyś podobny wątek 

```
https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-703319-start-0.html
```

 niestety w moim przypadku nic nie poskutkowało.

Compiza odpalałem na wiele sposobów,

poprzez polecenia z konsoli, poprzec compiz-fusion-icon i poprzez compiz-manager.

z compiz-manager otrzymuje taki wynik

```

Checking for Xgl: not present. 

xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 10de:1251 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 

Checking for non power of two support: present. 

Checking for Composite extension: present. 

[b]Comparing resolution (1920x1080) to maximum 3D texture size (16384): Passed.[/b]

Checking for nVidia: present. 

/usr/bin/compiz-manager: line 197: [: za dużo argumentów

Checking for FBConfig: present. 

Checking for Xgl: not present. 

Starting emerald

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.2.8-r2 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.8.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.16.5-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.16.5-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-2430M_CPU_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8161620 total,   6253316 free

KiB Swap:    8388604 total,   8388604 free

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 10 Nov 2014 05:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p53

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/perl:            5.18.2-r2

dev-lang/python:          2.7.7, 3.3.5-r1, 3.4.1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /etc/entropy /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync6.pl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac acl acpi aiglx alsa amarok amd64 amr amrnb berkdb bzip2 ccache cdr cdrom cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dar64 dbus distribution dri dvd dvdr encode fat ffmpeg fortran gadu gdbm gif gtk gzip hal hddtemp iconv ipv6 java jpeg kde lm_sensors mmx modules mono mp3 mp4 mpeg2 multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nvidia opengl openmp pam pcre pdf plugins png pptp qt3 qt3support qt4 rar readline real reiserfs sandbox scanner session sse sse2 ssl ssse3 tcpd tiff truetype unicode unzip usb vga vmware wifi xcomposite xorg zip zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="emu efi-32 efi-64 pc multiboot coreboot" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard evdev synaptics mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="pl" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia uvesafb vesa vga" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

xorg.conf

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 343.22  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-05)  Thu Sep 11 16:49:51 PDT 2014

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    Option "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    Option          "DRI"     "true"

    Option          "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

   Option   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"   "true"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection 

```

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep LoadModule 

```

[  1065.520] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  1065.527] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[  1065.528] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  1065.528] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[  1065.528] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[  1067.171] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  1067.236] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

```

opengl ustawiony na nvidia

Acha obecnie używam kde ale ten sam prolem jest w xfce4

----------

